# Would Anyone be Interested in D&D



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm considering running a Dungeons and Dragons 5th group for some members of the forum. If so, how furry would you want the setting to be? 

Let me know if you are interested, and what things you would like to see.

Will probably be low magic but high fantasy, including airships. 

Will be up to NC-17 due to absolute freedom of player actions.

I try to make the world, while not wholly realistic in nature, respond and behave naturally. So being "evil" by social standards of the setting will result in conflict. 

I tend to throw out moral conundrums and conflicts. Don't be surprised if "no good dead goes unpunished". Becoming a hero to all is equally possible.

I have a utilitarian moral standard, my setting and locales don't. I also don't judge people for their ethical codes when DMing, and use alignment loosely. 

No genuine Fascism or Ethnic Supremacy from players will be tolerated, but role-playing an evil and genocidal maniac is fair game.

If you have PTSD, you need to let me know of any triggers privately once we have established interest. I tend to VERY graphicly describe combat. I can't comfortably describe sexual violence in detail and have no intentions of doing so, but it may be encountered or implied.

I make no attempt to shy from tough topics, and leave player response open. 

Not everything in the world is going to be at your level. I like challenging players with Bosses too. Combat is not mandatory, and avoiding combat will be rewarded experience wise. If this turns into a business or political setting, so be it. I recommend staying out of wars if you don't like grimdark.


----------



## Mach (Jun 11, 2018)

I have never played. Is that okay?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 11, 2018)

Mach said:


> I have never played. Is that okay?


As long as you have a valid copy of all rules you intend to use to make your character (including borrowing from someone else). 
New players are definitely welcome. 

dnd.wizards.com: Basic Rules for Dungeons & Dragons | Dungeons & Dragons


----------



## Rant (Jun 11, 2018)

I've never played either, what's the furry character limit? Could I still be a dragon?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 11, 2018)

Rant said:


> I've never played either, what's the furry character limit? Could I still be a dragon?


No limit, and there is already a dragon anthro race. www.dndbeyond.com: The Dragonborn Race for Dungeons & Dragons (D&D) Fifth Edition (5e) - D&D Beyond


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Jun 11, 2018)

I'd be up for giving it a shot.  I'm not one for the usual, heavily verbose role-playing that I've seen here, but I can do my best if that's what you're going for.

I'm assuming D&D isn't too different from Pathfinder?  I'd probably be able to help out with those that are unfamiliar with pen n paper RPGs.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 11, 2018)

DeeTheDragon said:


> I'd be up for giving it a shot.  I'm not one for the usual, heavily verbose role-playing that I've seen here, but I can do my best if that's what you're going for.
> 
> I'm assuming D&D isn't too different from Pathfinder?  I'd probably be able to help out with those that are unfamiliar with pen n paper RPGs.


5th is a lot more simple than Pathfinder, but I prefer open ended thinking in combat. Also going to remind everyone that brick buildings of the period are flammable.


----------



## Rant (Jun 11, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> No limit, and there is already a dragon anthro race. www.dndbeyond.com: The Dragonborn Race for Dungeons & Dragons (D&D) Fifth Edition (5e) - D&D Beyond


Oh hell they are so ugly. I wanna be my fluffy self!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm interested in OP so maybe I'll join :V


Just maybe


----------



## CatTheHyena (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm playing two other campaigns right now or I'd totally join! One is close to ending though so if they don't plan to do a continuation campaign then I'd love to join in when it's over. I'm still fairly new but I understand the basics and with a little help can work Roll20 fairly well. I'm actually already playing a Tabaxi thief in one campaign.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 11, 2018)

Rant said:


> Oh hell they are so ugly. I wanna be my fluffy self!


You can be a fluffy Dragonborn. Just include a good description for your character if we go through with this.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 11, 2018)

Hmmm... sadly I'm in too many of these right now and only one of them is anywhere near the end.  I might be open to joining once that one concludes, but that mostly depends on the timeframe.

As far as actual anthro characters, I might as well speed this up for people and point out that currently-existing official 5E rules (from all books up to now) have the aforementioned dragonborn race, kobolds (good stand-in for salamanders too if you ask me), lizardfolk, kenku (which most GMs I know hate, thanks to their, um, peculiar way of communicating), tabaxi (for those who like cats) and... that's all there is for now, but I believe they were working on minotaurs too.  I don't count the aarakocra in this because most people don't like 1st-level flight and I don't count yuan-ti purebloods since they're not ENOUGH like snakes.

They... DO have 3rd-party supplements that allow for other anthros (especially gnolls - for those not familiar, they're hyena people - since I HATE how 5E's lore treats them), but I don't trust them enough to try to push them past our DM as-is.  Still, if it becomes necessary to devise an anthro race not already provided, I can communicate what I have.


----------



## Rant (Jun 11, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> You can be a fluffy Dragonborn. Just include a good description for your character if we go through with this.


Ok, got a template to fill out? Also what else do I need to do? Like I really want to try this since most of the time at work I have nothing to do. (Hospice/in home senior care) so I'll have time. 

How will dice rolls be handled? With a random number generator?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 11, 2018)

Rant said:


> Ok, got a template to fill out? Also what else do I need to do? Like I really want to try this since most of the time at work I have nothing to do. (Hospice/in home senior care) so I'll have time.
> 
> How will dice rolls be handled? With a random number generator?


I intend to use Roll20.  Roll20: Online virtual tabletop for pen and paper RPGs and board games
I have a premium account, and use the dynamic lighting and LoS features.
I'm going to see how many people are interested, and what they want out of the campaign before we start making characters. There will be a character sheet to fill out then.


FrostyTheDragon said:


> They... DO have 3rd-party supplements that allow for other anthros (especially gnolls - for those not familiar, they're hyena people - since I HATE how 5E's lore treats them), but I don't trust them enough to try to push them past our DM as-is.  Still, if it becomes necessary to devise an anthro race not already provided, I can communicate what I have.


I have no problems writing rules for other races myself, and I am good at balancing them.


----------



## Rant (Jun 11, 2018)

@Misha Bordiga Zahradník I'll let more experienced players decided that bit and just roll with it. :3


----------



## Mach (Jun 12, 2018)

@Misha Bordiga Zahradník , I just asked a friend about playing DnD, they said I should ask you about how you are doing character generation.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 12, 2018)

Depending on the time and date when you intend to play, I'd be interested ^^


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jun 12, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Will probably be *low magic* but high fantasy, including airships.


So no wizards, warlocks, sorcerers, clerics, druids or bards then?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 12, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> So no wizards, warlocks, sorcerers, clerics, druids or bards then?



It'd also knock out a fair number of archetypes if that's what is meant by low magic.

I figured it more meant 'very few magic items, and lots of superstitions' but that's one place where I'd want clarification, yeah.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 12, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> So no wizards, warlocks, sorcerers, clerics, druids or bards then?


Low magic means that magic is not common in the setting. Magical player characters are allowed, but would be considered out of the norm of society, and might be accordingly feared or revered. Magic items would be less frequent, and most societies would value their casters highly, as implements of their state power. A kingdom that boasts a powerful wizard would be truly a formidable opponent in warfare, though more subtle uses of magic would perhaps be even more effective.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 17, 2018)

Oh also. Would it be a text-only campaign?


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Jun 17, 2018)

I won't say I'm not interested, cuz I'd be lying, but I've never played D&D before, so I don't know if it'd be okay for me to join or not.
Granted you're willing to deal with, essentially, a complete noob, I'd be wiling to join, depending on what days we did it.


----------



## Zezel (Jun 22, 2018)

I'd love to join, however im currently DMing two champians that take up my time.

It okay if mayhaps I join in later?


----------



## Little_Luna (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm interested though I'm not sure if my character will be allowed?

Here is what she looks like, And She is a Dragon.

www.deviantart.com: Andreas ne ref


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 30, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'm considering running a Dungeons and Dragons 5th group for some members of the forum. If so, how furry would you want the setting to be?
> 
> Let me know if you are interested, and what things you would like to see.
> 
> ...




This sounds extremely cool.  I'm interested, but can't with too many other irons in the fire.  

It sounds right up my alley.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jul 2, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'm considering running a Dungeons and Dragons 5th group for some members of the forum. If so, how furry would you want the setting to be?
> 
> Let me know if you are interested, and what things you would like to see.
> 
> ...


I'm down. I already have a character sheet, copies of rules, and a bunch of dice apps XD. It'd be my first game as a player though, since I'm usually a DM. I hope that's not a disqualifier.

As for stuff I'd like to see I'm it, I'd be down for literally anything. I've no real preference towards anything in D&D. Though you'll get brownie points with me for including the Tarrasque and Mind Flayers XD.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 2, 2018)

AkuroZinnui said:


> I'm down. I already have a character sheet, copies of rules, and a bunch of dice apps XD. It'd be my first game as a player though, since I'm usually a DM. I hope that's not a disqualifier.
> 
> As for stuff I'd like to see I'm it, I'd be down for literally anything. I've no real preference towards anything in D&D. Though you'll get brownie points with me for including the Tarrasque and Mind Flayers XD.


As a fan of Lovecraft, don't tempt me....


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jul 3, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> As a fan of Lovecraft, don't tempt me....


A fellow Howard Lovecraft fan, eh? Ok, now I'm really curious to see what you'd come up with~


----------



## Wolfbrothren (Jul 6, 2018)

Oh, sounds like fun. I'd be interested in joining. I've only played 3.5 and pathfinder, but I have done some looking into the 5e system when my friend was considering starting a 5e campaign.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 6, 2018)

Tempting, but I'm not sure if my schedule would allow it. I work two jobs and only have one real day off. I've only played the tabletop version- how would we do this?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 6, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Tempting, but I'm not sure if my schedule would allow it. I work two jobs and only have one real day off. I've only played the tabletop version- how would we do this?


Roll20


----------

